# maintenance jobs



## elena40 (Jan 6, 2012)

hi everyone,
i am new to this arena. Am going to spend 3 to 4 months around Malaga or Torrevieja from Nov to Feb each year. Where would i look to find employment as a Gardener or cleaning houses and apartments ?

my thanks

Elena


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elena40 said:


> hi everyone,
> i am new to this arena. Am going to spend 3 to 4 months around Malaga or Torrevieja from Nov to Feb each year. Where would i look to find employment as a Gardener or cleaning houses and apartments ?
> 
> my thanks
> ...



while I think it highly unlikely you'd find much of that kind of work at that time of year, have a look at Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

elena40 said:


> hi everyone,
> i am new to this arena. Am going to spend 3 to 4 months around Malaga or Torrevieja from Nov to Feb each year. Where would i look to find employment as a Gardener or cleaning houses and apartments ?
> 
> my thanks
> ...


Liverpool?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

elena40 said:


> hi everyone,
> i am new to this arena. Am going to spend 3 to 4 months around Malaga or Torrevieja from Nov to Feb each year. Where would i look to find employment as a Gardener or cleaning houses and apartments ?
> 
> my thanks
> ...


I agree with xabia chica... theres loads of brits looking for that type of work. You have a NIE? If its only for 3 or 4 months its a lot of work declaring your taxes etc and I certainly wouldn't advertise yourself if you are not declaring your taxes!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You're more likely to find that sort of work in the summer and even then you'll probably have to join a long queue as there are already many people looking to do that sort of work

Jo xxx


----------

